# mission valley ronan, mt



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open is a triple with 2 long retired. Gonna take all day!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Jeff


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

A little more detail. The Open triple has two long retired and a short flyer. Right bird goes down first thrown right to left from a slope down into a winding ditch with water and lots of tules. The two gunners retire behind the slope. Middle bird which looks to be slightly longer goes down second and is thrown left to right from a mowed section of a hillside down into unmowed cover. Gunner retires into a layout blind. So the two memory birds are pinched. Short flyer is about 90 degrees to the left of the right hand bird. I watched eight dogs run. Three did it clean but two with some hunting. All three successful dogs took the longer middle bird second. Dogs that went for the middle bird last tended to flare away from the bird they had already picked up and ended up lost in the wide open space behind the middle gunner.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy ty for your description. I hope you did well.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

How about the derby?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby call backs to the 4th:

2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 19, 22, 23, 24


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I can see the Open from my RV and it looks like they've shut down for the day at about 7:15 MDT. The judges said that they would stop when it was no longer fair. I'm sure there are more dogs to run tomorrow morning. Hope someone who stayed will have more info on the number of dogs left to run.

BTW, Marie, Trek was not entered in the Open. We run the Am tomorrow.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Dog 54 starts tomorrow. I am driving home because heather's water broke!!! Hopeully my dogs can keep it going tomorrow Without me.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff, Good luck, Poppa!


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Hopefully you make it home jeff in time.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Judy hope to see you this week, good luck in the AM. Good luck Jeff, my dogs seem to do better without me, hmmmm. Good thoughts and prayers for Heather and Jr. Good luck to ya Stan, via Jerry.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Judy. Are you parked at Valhalla?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hope everything goes well on the home front Jeff!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, Marie. I've been staying at Valhalla for the past month. The Open is on a hill at the other end of Eric's property. It's close enough that I can see who's running with my binoculars. The Derby is on Rob Erhardt's property and the Qual will be starting at noon today at Jan Snow's. Amateur will be starting at 8:00 today at the Kolstad's.

Doug, I hope to get over to the Qual to say hi later today. Good luck.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike will be running Hattie today while I help Joan with Pups. I should be over later Sunday, hopefully I can catch the last of the AM, good luck.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a very tight triple in a flat field. All birds thrown left to right. Long middle bird thrown first and hip pocket to flyer station with a road to cross enroute to that bird. Nearly as long left bird thrown second. Flyer on the right. Both memory gunners retire in laydown blinds. There is a ditch with water angling in front of the line and the corner of a pond with running water to negotiate as well. The wind has been changing direction with every dog. The majority of the dogs are getting the birds in some fashion with a few outstanding jobs. But some have either gone out into no man's land or have gone out for the long bird to the right of the flyer station and been handled or picked up. Thunderstorms have been passing over with lightning in all directions all morning. I left to return to my motorhome for a bit, and now it's pouring with even closer thunder and lightning. I'm guessing they might have halted judging while this storm passes through.

I can see that the Open has moved and must be preparing to run the land blind. Blue sky to the west, so the storm should pass by fairly soon.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> A little more detail. The Open triple has two long retired and a short flyer. Right bird goes down first thrown right to left from a slope down into a winding ditch with water and lots of tules. The two gunners retire behind the slope. Middle bird which looks to be slightly longer goes down second and is thrown left to right from a mowed section of a hillside down into unmowed cover. Gunner retires into a layout blind. So the two memory birds are pinched. Short flyer is about 90 degrees to the left of the right hand bird. I watched eight dogs run. Three did it clean but two with some hunting. All three successful dogs took the longer middle bird second. Dogs that went for the middle bird last tended to flare away from the bird they had already picked up and ended up lost in the wide open space behind the middle gunner.


\
51 out of 90 back for the land blind. Does anyone have the callbacks? I know ours is out though. Thanks

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Arleen sorry Rebel is out. I too would like to know who the51 dogs are. Seems strange not to be there.


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone have the callbacks for the Qualifying Stake?


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

DRIVE CAREFULLY, JEFF!

hoping for a swift and easy delivery. How exciting!

Bill and Sarita


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd tomorrow at 7:30 (34 back):
1,2,3,4,6,10,11,15,17,18,20,28,33,39,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,58,62,63,65,66,67,68,70,72,73,78

Open Callbacks to the 3rd (35 back):
2,3,9,12,20,23,37,29,31,33,34,35,36,37,39,41,46,47,49,50,51,54,56,57,64,65,68,69,73, 78,80,81,84,85,87

Qual Callbacks to the 2nd (30 back):
3,4,5,7,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,32,34,36,37,38,39,40,42


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Judy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I see that no one has posted the Derby results. The only thing I know is that Don Remien won with Oops and that Lynn Nelson took 4th with Tebow. I heard different reports from people on the other placings so I'll leave those to someone with direct knowledge.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you Judy for posting these results for those of at home that are wondering what is going on up North!

Dave


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn Nelson and Tebow 4th in Derby.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to the 3rd in the Qual (25 back):

3,4,7,9,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,20,23,24,26,27,28,31,32,34,37,38,39,40,42


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for your thanks. I'm happy to serve as your unofficial reporter. Trek went out in the Amateur yesterday so I have plenty of time. He was one of the few who got all three birds but was penciled out in the end. I assume it was because he hunted short before punching through to get the long bird. Unfortunately, we had the wind in our face for a short time, and Trek was running when that happened. Still I was pleased that he got all the birds. Many very good dogs did not. 

So, today I am wandering between stakes and picking up what I can. The Open is still running the water blind which is under the arc of a poison bird. There are about five pieces of water to negotiate enroute with two being before the dog gets to the poison bird which is thrown across the far end of a round pond. I haven't been over to the Amateur yet, but I heard that they have a poison bird and a remote send on their land blind. I'll head over there shortly.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy sorry that Trek went out. Sounds like at good effort. You are doing a great job of reporting. You must have a good connetction for the computer.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Lynn Nelson and Tebow. Looks like you have another one on his way.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 4th (15 back):

2, 27, 31, 35, 36, 39, 41, 51, 57, 65, 73, 78, 80, 85, 87

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd (16 back):

6, 10, 11, 15, 17, 20, 44, 45, 46, 50, 53, 58, 62, 65, 68, 70

The Amateur was nearly done with their water blind when I was out there. Didn't see it from the line, but it looked like it included a dry shot, a no-see-um start, an entry into water, over two points, past a line of tules, and out through a slot between two bushes. 

The Open was just in the process of setting up their last series when I picked up the callbacks.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Just received a phone call with Qual callbacks to the 4th (16 dogs)

3-7-9-11-12-13-16-17-19-20-23-32-34-38-40-42

Good luck everyone. Go Rainy!!!!

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> Just received a phone call with Qual callbacks to the 4th (16 dogs)
> 
> 3-7-9-11-12-13-16-17-19-20-23-32-34-38-40-42
> 
> ...


Go Biz, Fred and Rainey


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here are some photos from the first series of the Open on Friday.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here are some photos from the first & Second series of the AM. The weather was very stormy in the morning with plenty of lightning.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Jeff Lusk and Family...beautiful baby girl born Saturday afternoon.

Glad you got home in time!

Sarita and Bill


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Lynn Nelson and Tebow for their Derby placement. Tebow is just a baby and already placing; looks like Lynn has another Golden headed for the Derby list. Congratulations from Texas.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, congrats Lynn!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Billie - Brown/Gunzer New FC, 2 wins in a row, and qualifies for the National
2nd - Mozart - Dahlheim/Fangsrud
3rd - Guide - Scott/Gunzer
4th - Skyy - Limoges/Erhardt
RJ - Fizz - Rasmuson-Wallace/Gunzer
JAMS - 2, 27, 33, 35, 57, 65, 87


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Fizz - Rasmuson
2nd - Arson - Clow
3rd - Woody - Boice
4th - Kimber - Zellner
RJ - Lily - White
JAM - Pride - Pampy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st - Leica - Charrier/Patopea
2nd - Hottie - Kiehn/Remien
3rd - Freddy - White/Fangsrud
4th - Cappy - Hepworth/Gunzer
RJ - Hammer - Johnson/Remien
JAM's - 3, 7, 11, 12, 16, 17, 19, 38, 42


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Lynn/Tebow with Derby 4th and Rob/Skyy with Open 4th.

Sarita and Bill


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to all the posters for the real time updates...much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Atta dog Mozart!! Congrats Marilyn!!!!! I know what this means to you.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Judy

thanks for the play by play


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Fizz and Billie are hot
you go girls


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st - Billie - Brown/Gunzer New FC, 2 wins in a row, and qualifies for the National
> 2nd - Mozart - Dahlheim/Fangsrud
> ...


Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st - Leica - Charrier/Patopea
> 2nd - Hottie - Kiehn/Remien
> ...


Congratulations on the 3rd place Eric,Barney and Fred.
Congrats to everyone.!


----------

